# Macbook Pro - Can't Connect to D-Link DI-524



## JuJuHound (Jun 10, 2008)

So I just got a new Macbook Pro last night. Uses integrated Airport wireless. My house is on a wireless network with a D-Link DI-524 router.  Out of the box, the network name pops up on the Airport menu. When I select it, I'm prompted for the 128-bit hex WEP password, but when I enter it, it says "Incompatible Security". Anyone have any ideas how I need to go about gettin this to work?


----------

